# popped off



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ahh, Doctor. Another case of luris excessivus, the superficius strain.

Good luck with them Matt


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Howdy Tryhard

What brand of lure are they I could eat one myself. Very impressive looking lure I want some.

 fishing Russ


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great stuff tryhard, I have both of those bubble pop 45s, they have accounted for a few tarpon and also a small bream up in the sweetwater, great little lure, supposedly very good for bass also. 8)


----------



## goddy (Mar 14, 2006)

Can never have too many!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Better stock up me self.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Peril said:


> Ahh, Doctor. Another case of luris excessivus, the superficius strain.
> 
> Good luck with them Matt


Crikey Peril, I couldn't find them words in my medical dictionary. Here I am, maybe catching it myself [cough, cough, cough, there ya go] and I don't even know all the symptoms. 

So Tryhard, you said ya feet slipped off the peddles. Got a Hobie then?

Tell us more about being insane and catching fish where there are no fish. I could do with a bit of that insane myself. What ya catching? Pics?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

:shock: :shock: Wow! That sounds like awesome fun. Are those poppers about the same size as the sx40s? Just trying to get an idea of size.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Matt, what are the trebles like on the R2S poppers? Not so good on some of their other lures so you should probably replace them before they get straightened.


----------



## Jacko (Aug 30, 2005)

might try some poppers in my local tidal creek lots of weed and stuff just below the surface but the bream can be seen hitting stuff on the surface
Always worth a try never seen em caught with em some1s gotta try it


----------



## Jacko (Aug 30, 2005)

it should be perfect, a series of holes surounded with weed about a a foot bellow the surface 
seen some big bream there 8)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> tryhard
> 
> Have you tried a short shank single hook to replace the treble?
> I have done this with a few of my small HBs and seem to get better holding power on hooked fish.
> ...


Rob being old enough to remember the pre treble era, when a brilliant method was used similar to your description.

Two straight hooks [no curb or they spin] were put on the end split ring with barbs facing one another, each hook was a different size eg:1/0 and 2/0, you just used the sizes to suit your lure size, they could be same size but seldom done.

The hooks slide past the shank of the other and hookup is surer than trebles I reckon


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Last year, I bought a very impressive popper (like big and salty and flashy), and only dragged it around for a couple of minutes because I thought it wasn't working properly. After the trip, I put some wire and some weight on it so that next time I used it, it would sink.  
The penny had not dropped, that it was supposed to pop around on the surface, and that some fish like it like that! 

The subject popper has been hanging on the garage wall, not doing very much except gathering dust. When I pack up to go fish, I look at it and say "next time perhaps..next time" 

I suppose my fishing style is very "suck it and see", compared to some of us who say lets target this or that species. My doctrine is this rod is for the fairly small ,but not too small fish, and this one is for the great big ridiculous too big to pull on board fish. (Occasionally, I will walk past a 25kg dumbell, and see if I can even lift it with one hand, in a sideways dragging motion, then I have to compensate, and suggest to myself, that the buoyancy of the fish will help 8) cos I'm not gonna be strong enough)

I think this is the whole thing about fishing, for instance if the sea was full of whiting, and little else, I would not bother. I paddle and think of all the species I know, excluding pelecanus cormoronasauras vulgaris, and the imagination runs wild. There are a lot of things I have not caught yet. 
I want that list to shorten by 5 per year. (but I'd need to live to be 500)

Rambling again, Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I ordered some of these the other day when I was getting some other stuff from Cabelas. Cheap so no great loss if they don't work. Sucked in by the colours.










Bought 2 each of the glass/black back(022) and glass/greenie(130). They are 50mm. I expect the hooks will need replacing


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

These small poppers look very interesting where can I buy them and what brand are they, also, how much?

Been far too bloody cold and windy for the last few weeks here at Port Stephens so am off to Vanuatu on Monday for a few days. Could not put the Hobie in the hand luggage so will have to try the native canoes!!!


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

nice poppers mate... they work exceptionally well with long tom if there around... we got a few at a secret location on poppers and small slugs over the weekend... it was awesome!!

troy


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You think you're the only one that can play this game? The following arrived this morning from Lobina Lures - a collection of surface and a couple of ringin sub-surface lures from Kinami lures. These are made by Derek Yamamoto. No idea if they'll work, but 7 lures cost $7.42 AU each, including postage and bank charges. They might be a bit large for bream, but I'm after big fish :shock: and I can always use them to chase bass if they're not to the breams' liking. I suspect the big Jay Walkers will attract some big lizards in the shallows once they warm up.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

This is Travis Davies 48cm whiting on 5 buck Sure Catch popper Travis wrote the article on poppin for whiting with Captain Trevor Gleed in the NSW Fishing Monthly mag July . This technic is awesome fishing over yabby banks & flats 2-6 feet of water cast & a fast retieve I caught my first one friday down the Tweed using this pattern. cheers FB
ps I was using a river 2 sea 45 popper


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Matt,

These Cabelas poppers finally arrived today. 5cm. The black ones had crap hooks, which I've replaced, but the hooks on the green ones seem fine. I'm going to give these a serious flogging in the shallows of Berowra Ck on Sunday. They look scrumptious.


----------

